# My 2 year old has super ammonia pee



## iris5426 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi mamas...DS just turned 2 last week. We were almost potty trained around 20 months, but lately he is actively boycotting the potty. So, we're still CDing, we use mainly prefolds and covers. Lately he has this awful potent ammonia pee all the time. Especially after longer times between diaper changes like at night, but often even with a diaper that has only been on an hour or two as well. I've tried stripping the diapers and that doesn't seem to be it at all, it really seems like it's just his pee! We've used the same type of diapers, same wash routine and detergents since he was born, and this has only been a problem the last 2 months or so. So at this point I am just trying to stay on top of changing him every couple of hours during the day, and we change him when we go to bed and use an overstuffed pocket dipe then so the fleece layer keeps it off his skin some for the longer period of time. But it's giving him almost constant diaper rash, often just a few red spots but sometimes lots of them. Last week he had a giant blister show up overnight, like a couple mm tall you could pop it kind of blister, and several weeks ago he actually got a slight burn everywhere, it looked like he had a pink diaper on when he was naked and then it kind of peeled like sunburn.

The whole thing has me totally freaked out and I can't seem to figure out what to do to combat it. Has anyone else had this happen? Any ideas what could cause it or how to fix it?? I'm going to cross post to diapering as well, I'm not really sure where the best place is to post this 

Thanks!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I would still guess it's the diapers. Maybe they just need more stripping? Does it have the same smell if he pees into a disposable or on the potty?

I would try to catch a pee in a little potty (not the toilet) and see if it smells still. That would be the only way to rule out it being the diapers.


----------



## Courtney-Ostaff (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like dehydration to me. Urine of any type, no matter how long in the diaper, should not be that concentrated. Also may be sign of UTI, reaction to citrus, or liver issues.


----------



## nkintzel (Nov 15, 2008)

We have this with our 2.5y.o. too. I strip the diapers and still have it. Actually, I put one of his diapers on my 15 month old DD, and SHE got a rash! (She NEVER gets rashes) So, I know his pee is more concentrated.So...yeah. I don't know. I just have the same issue. Make sure he is drinking enough water, I suppose.


----------



## Picard (May 10, 2009)

I would have him evaluated to see if he has a UTI.


----------

